# What did you do while waiting for the rain to stop?



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

With three weeks in June where it was too wet to do much of anything I repainted our fertilizer spreader and fixed a few things as well. Replacing a few troublesome bearings with stainless as well so hopefully thats the end of replacing them every year or two, replaced both roller chains with stainless years ago.

A wee bit rusted out.



















Did the math and cut replacement pieces out of 14 gauge.










About time I got it done I heard from the supplier and found out a new spinner is still available, I ordered a new one and will keep it for the next time this one rots out. This particular spreader was offered with the 65 foot spread option, not a lot of them were sold with it though, most were two spinner models.










New stuff to install, I wish I could have found a few stainless v-belt idlers in the right sizes, would be the end of replacing stuff for a long time then.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Impressive welds!

Ralph


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats rain?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Whats rain?


Wet stuff that falls from the sky, except for when you need it, then it doesn't unless of course you have too much then it never stops.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Sulked.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Check the weather and hope someday it stops raining, or buy equipment so when it does stop raining you can get something done. I don't know if that is good idea or not, so far it has worked out. When it rains you have too much time to think.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm with hog987, What rain !!!!!

We've had 3.24" since April 19th of this year, over a 1/3rd of that was Friday a week ago in about one hour. To make things worse we've had about 20 some days over 90˚ already, many pushing upper 90's.

We're thankful for ever drop we can get.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Wet stuff that falls from the sky, except for when you need it, then it doesn't unless of course you have too much then it never stops.


 Best description of rain I've heard.


----------

